# hello. new to FF. would like to chat to other lesbians trying for second baby



## PaulaB (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, Thank you to the kind people who have directed me to this thread. I am not very competant with technology so finding it difficult to use site at the moment. I am 35 and have a four year old daughter by IUI. Am trying to have another child but without success. I have had 9 IUIs and five IVFs and am now at Essex fertility Centre. I am due to have a hysteroscopy in a couple of weeks. Just finding it difficult to keep trying. Because i have a child already, people tend to advise me to be grateful and give up. But i really want another child. I could really do with others in similar situations to chat too. If you do reply to this message could you tell me how I can reply back to you as I just can't figure out how to do that bit.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi,
Think you found the lesbians using donor sperm thread a couple of days ago - come and chat there, a few of us are trying for a sibling, and others are trying for their first or pregnant with their first.

Here's the link if you can't find it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98168.75
To reply, you have to have signed in, then click on the 'reply button'.

Sounds like you've had a hell of a journey to try to have another baby - 5 IVFs! I can't even get through 1 IVF. I also wish I could be happy with one, but can't. The longing is just as great for a sibling, if not greater.

See you over on the thread!
Mable


----------

